# incandescent flashlights



## Nichia! (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi everyone 




A 1000 years ago I used old horrible and terrible mini mag AA/AAA and I hated everything about these little nightmares! 

To mention some of the reasons that made me hate these lights are the following 

1. Very dim and very weak light output 5/10 Lumens max?! 

2. Very bad run time (just keep changing batteries!)


3. Durability (some times I had to change the bulb 4 times in one single day!!)


4. Very bad beam profile filled with donut rings 


I like incandescent flashlights but I hate them for all the reasons above..


My question is 

I want to buy the best of the best incandescent flashlight with the highest output and throw available 


I was browsing the web and I found Lumens factory and Tad customs and both deal with incandescent flashlights 

So which one is better? And which one has better quality lights?

Am looking for complete lights and with the highest output and throw available so please advise me.


----------



## Nichia! (Dec 29, 2018)

And I forgot to mention that I want to use li-ion batteries


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 29, 2018)

Not what you asked for but I would find an old but brand new condition SureFire incandescent and get the bulbs from lumens factory. Ex a Surefire M3 or M4


----------



## id30209 (Dec 29, 2018)

If you’re looking for a flashlight from those mentioned then only LF can help you with Seraph series and M turbo head or D36 head. Tad has only parts for Surefires and Maglites.

My favourite setup is SF C3 with FM P60 G4 drop in and WA1274 bulb (450ish lm). Small and compact, sort of...

Other one is M3 with LF turbohead (much tighter beam than KT4) with Tad’s halogen bi-pin adapter and 1185 bulb (1000lm). 
Or if i feel undercover then stock M3 with Z46 removed reflector and FM D36 G4 in it is awesome.

Next one is FM1794 flashlight, small and awesome bright (900lm).

There are (maybe) some cheaper hosts but cannot remember any at this moment except Fivemega and LeeF’s. FM has a lot of really nice incan hosts.

Maglite is my standard “edc” with AW softstarter and FM1909 bulb (2300lm).

Correction: Tad has some maglites on ebay, just remembered someone posted not so long ago

UPDATE: LF has really nice drop ins but they aren’t that bright as claimed. I’m a fan of 1 adapter and different bulbs in it. Much cheaper.


----------



## id30209 (Dec 29, 2018)

If you really wanna go extreme then Fivemega Elephant II is your choice[emoji41]


----------



## Nichia! (Dec 29, 2018)

id30209 said:


> If you’re looking for a flashlight from those mentioned then only LF can help you with Seraph series and M turbo head or D36 head. Tad has only parts for Surefires and Maglites.
> 
> My favourite setup is SF C3 with FM P60 G4 drop in and WA1274 bulb (450ish lm). Small and compact, sort of...
> Other one is M3 with LF turbohead (much tighter beam than KT4) with Tad’s halogen bi-pin adapter and 1185 bulb (1000lm).
> ...



Maglite and 2300 lm ????


----------



## id30209 (Dec 29, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> Maglite and 2300 lm ????



Yes sir, incan 2300lm. Search for Fivemega in CPF and related threads and posts. I’m on the phone now and not much time, otherwise i would send you the links.
That bulb can put to a shame a lot of respectable LED’s even now.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2018)

The Tads is an adapter you use for various bi-pin bulbs. Lumens Factory uses SureFire-esque modules. I prefer the LF stuff for lights I may drop or abuse and the Tads for lights with wrist lanyards, which all but prevent dropping.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 29, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> .... Am looking for complete lights and with the highest output and throw available so please advise me.



With incandescent, "highest output" will require massive currents and generate lots of heat, and "most throw" will involve huge reflectors. If that is truly what you want, you will be looking at large heavy lights with big "turbohead" bezels.

There are a truly enormous number of options, with various tradeoffs in terms of size, cost, availability, etc. Browsing this subforum more extensively may help you narrow your choices somewhat.

Good luck !


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2018)

1950's light is all metal including bulb fastener and lens. BMG, HIPCO, and others made millions of them. 

They can be found at eBay for a few bucks. A pair of 18500's in a 3/4" sleeve of pvc gas pipe and Pelican Big D (low) bulb puts out a few hundred photons.





All of these put out a couple hundred lumens using 18500's or 18650's and Mag 4 cell xenons or KPR bulbs from Bulb Town.





In the old days these threw 150-175 lumens like they were shot from a rifle.
G2x Pro shown for size. Search and rescue folks carried spare batteries on a belt like gunmen in the wild west.

Or





An old favorite called Roar of the Pelican.
A 2C Mag with beefy inerds, upgraded switch and high output (20amp) 18650's using a Pelican bulb that combined puts out 1000+ lumens.

LG, Samsung and Hohm now put out 18650's that can hold a steady 30 amps with as much as 50 amp spikes. So those old mega bulbs can be overdriven even brighter these days.


----------



## Nichia! (Dec 29, 2018)

Okay guys this turns out a little bit difficult to me..


Let's say I want it in 6p or 9p or 2 D maglite?

I like the 2D mag and I want to use li-ion 🦇s

6p and 9p are welcomed too


----------



## Nichia! (Dec 29, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> 1950's light is all metal including bulb fastener and lens. BMG, HIPCO, and others made millions of them.
> 
> They can be found at eBay for a few bucks. A pair of 18500's in a 3/4" sleeve of pvc gas pipe and Pelican Big D (low) bulb puts out a few hundred photons.
> 
> ...



U have one of the best incandescent flashlights collection ever!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 29, 2018)

There is something to be said for the classic SF P90 in the 3-cell Surefires; compatibility with both 2x LiIons (17500 or 18500), and 3xCR123 primaries for backup. I always thought that was the best incan compromise.


----------



## Nichia! (Dec 29, 2018)

You know been browsing eBay and found the sportsman! What an awesome looking light, but I doubt anyone can edc it in the front pocket


----------



## fivemega (Dec 29, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> I want to buy the best of the best incandescent flashlight with the highest output and throw available.
> 
> And I forgot to mention that I want to use li-ion batteries.



*If you tell us more, you will get better advise.
1- Total length of flashlight.
2- diameter of head.
3- Diameter of barrel.
4- Brightness range.
5- Run time per charge.
6- Price range.

Keep in mind:
A- More brightness
B- Smaller size
C- Maximum run time

Pick only two.*


----------



## Nichia! (Dec 31, 2018)

fivemega said:


> *If you tell us more, you will get better advise.
> 1- Total length of flashlight.
> 2- diameter of head.
> 3- Diameter of barrel.
> ...



It would be awesome if I can use my 6p or 9p with best brightness and throw 

But if that's hard I don't mind using maglite 2D with li-ions


----------



## id30209 (Dec 31, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> It would be awesome if I can use my 6p or 9p with best brightness and throw
> 
> But if that's hard I don't mind using maglite 2D with li-ions



Only few hours left till Fivemega Christmas sale is over so give it a look on FM1794 in 6P and 9P size. I have both, never regret it[emoji6]


----------



## Nichia! (Dec 31, 2018)

id30209 said:


> Only few hours left till Fivemega Christmas sale is over so give it a look on FM1794 in 6P and 9P size. I have both, never regret it[emoji6]



Hi brother [emoji112]


Link?


----------



## id30209 (Dec 31, 2018)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?383790-2x18350-amp-2x18500-FM1794

[emoji1690]


----------



## DRoc (Dec 31, 2018)

I use a bored M2 surefire with p61 on 3400 18650. Works pretty well for me.


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 1, 2019)

I was gonna start a whole new thread, but this one is great. I mean, this thread will serve my purposes, I can sort of pirate the thread, and yet, it's not so far off-topic. Happy New Year, also. This is my first post of the new year. It's all very exciting. Wish me luck.

As far as I can tell, there really is only a finite number of ways to illuminate. Let me cut to the chase, it _starts_ with a stock Executive Elite E2e. That's what you start with, ideally, and then from there you never really stop using that light, though it may no longer be recognizable, nor even any of it's parts still in use (citation: Lincoln's Ax).

I wish it were a myth that Surefire has "discontinued" this model. I really think "discontinued," for one of the newer made-up words, is kind of awkward, but it is hardened for war. Its too bad, LED came, and Surefire finally dismantled everything needed to manufacture the E2e, and scrapped the whole E2e project, and the building where the E2e schematics and plans were burned down April of 2010. Seriously, I think if we as a collective consumer force went to Surefire and ordered 500K E2E-HA with the money, they'd tell us it couldn't be done. But if some slick US military outfit needs 200 of them, they hit a switch and pop out what they need, then mothball it all again. I just made that up, but I believe it to be true. Drives me up a wall that Surefire just one day STOPPED SELLING Elite heads. I think they were selling too well. They were making too much money, so they stopped. 

I'm going to get right to the point. If you happen to find for sale, or see laying on someone's passenger seat with the window down, or see standing handsomely alone at some work site, or dig up, inherit, or marry into Surefire and then somehow acquire your first E2E... or the E1E accessory to the E2E.

So if you were already lucky somehow, and for the most part ignoring cell setups and batteries (which cannot be done), if you get really extra lucky, you may find a one of the best, if not the best, but certainly one of the rarest and hardest to find lamps, the MN03. It's a decent lamp. The white is a little angry, which is irrelevant, it does what it does, namely, shooting a beam of light straight out where you point it, and does it well. Since MN03 are so hard to find, we are blessed with Mark at Lumens Factory that actually makes and sells these lamps that fit right into E2E, and _they are profoundly different_ from MN03. Focused LF lamps are nuts, idk what to say about them. There are times the spill is completely overcome by how tight and shockingly bright and how far the spot stretches. They should not call it a spot, they should call it a lightsaber. But I guess that would get confusing, and people could get injured. If you want a pocket spotlight, go for LF lamps. Also, it is told sometimes flashlighting can be less tense, more relaxed and easy going, and Tad Customs lamps spill and flood perfectly rationally like only they can, and find the hedged optimum between runtime and output.

As I post this, this morning, this year, my E2e looks like a ... fivemega 18350 with a Keeppower UH1835P running a A6010 lamp in a Tad Custom's socket. But it's only because of the time of the post. Hours from now, my E2e will look and illuminate differently. The body change for cell necessity, lens may change to convex, the lamp may switch to FM1794, or Tad's A7212, or HO-E2A, or EO-E2R. 

The possibilities are not endless. But there is enough of them that the lighting can be just right. You really must discover all the different light levels yourself, but you really don't want the brightest incandescent light possible, you want an E2E. Mostly I find most of my required and most comfortable light is "3V" and that is a surprise. Because E2E is "6V"


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2019)

(Samuel Jackson voice)
Five Mega products:

When you absolutely, positively have to blind every ************ in the room....except no substitutes....

Now that the genuine E lights command $100+ the Lumens Factory bodies are a viable alternative. Gram for gram the E was possibly one of the best inventions man ever devised. 
PK still uses one. Stock of course. 

Tana modules can make them near sunshine bright or mimic the incan bulb. But if you are looking for pure horsepower from a light bulb, the FiveMega lineup is the way to go.


----------



## fivemega (Jan 1, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> It would be awesome if I can use my 6p or 9p with best brightness and throw


*If you can find one of these with WA1111 and pair of IMR16340 you will get what you want.
You can also use same module with pair of 18500 in bored out 9P
Another choice is WA1185 bulb powered by 3 IMR 16340 (18350 in bored out 9P)
In 2 cell (2x16340, 2x18350, 2x18500) version, possible to use P90 or P91 bulbs.*



Nichia! said:


> But if that's hard I don't mind using maglite 2D with li-ions


*You can easily find  Bi-pin socket 6V bulb, Aluminum reflector, glass high temp lens and powered by pair of 26500 Li-ion in 100-33-27mm tube.

When longest run time is required with high output, 2P/2S 2.5D will serve best.*


----------



## tech25 (Jan 1, 2019)

Night.hoodie, great post- thanks for the links. There most definitely something about the e2e that puts a smile on my face.

I can’t go a week with just one light but lately I have been carrying one around more often.


----------



## novice (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes, night.hoodie, you definitely waxed poetic. I do not necessarily use the very few E2E lights that I have on a daily basis, but I am most definitely keeping them. The technical advancement of the 16650 Li-ion cell (beyond the energy storage capacity of the 17670 cell) makes the use of Lumens Factory (3.7v) lamp assemblies _even more_ practical in E2E bodies (Surefire _or_ Lumens Factory).


----------



## apete2 (Jan 1, 2019)

The 2D maglite makes a great host, you can use one of the following setups:

2x26650 IMR batteries + Pelican 3853 bulb set + Metal Reflector + Glass Lens, which can give you 3 options:
3853H: 600 lumens for 1 Hour
3853L: 290 lumens for 2.5 Hours
Mag 6 cell bulb: 130 lumens for 4 hours

I have 2 of these lights and use them all the time.

You can also use the Philips 5761 with Tad bi-pin holder but it looks like this bulb can poof on IMR cells


A cheap way to use a Mini Mag is 2x AA Nimh + Mag 2 Cell Xenon Bulb, you just have to drill the reflector out a little. I have the same bulb for over 2 years and the output is 3-4x a stock minimag.


----------



## ampdude (Jan 2, 2019)

I'll probably be old school for the rest of my life. Two Surefire CR123's and an MN03 does it for me for a carry light in my E2e. Never lets me down.

Got a red Microlight squeeze light on the key chain when things get super bad. That's been my M.O. since the late 90's, hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 2, 2019)

fivemega said:


> *If you can find one of these with WA1111 and pair of IMR16340 you will get what you want.*




I have seen you generously suggest such things before. What I don't understand, and with the greatest respect for you and your offerings, and with understanding you are only one man, only so much time, and speaking for everyone but supermod DM51 (who apparently has two handfuls of them), *why don't you just make and sell more, like ten times as many as before??!* What good can it do _you_ now the extremely limited initial and only offering of Sunlight G4 P60 sockets has long ago sold out? Because I want one, or two. and I bet everyone with a 6P or compatible wants one or two. Exceptionally cool product! Please strongly consider starting a new interest thread and see just how many new customers there might be.


----------



## id30209 (Jan 2, 2019)

+2

Also this one to use with FM1794



night.hoodie said:


> [/color]
> 
> I have seen you generously suggest such things before. What I don't understand, and with the greatest respect for you and your offerings, and with understanding you are only one man, only so much time, and speaking for everyone but supermod DM51 (who apparently has two handfuls of them), *why don't you just make and sell more, like ten times as many as before??!*What good can it do _you_ now the extremely limited initial and only offering of Sunlight G4 P60 sockets has long ago sold out? Because I want one, or two. and I bet everyone with a 6P or compatible wants one or two. Exceptionally cool product! Please strongly consider starting a new interest thread and see just how many new customers there might be.


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 2, 2019)

May I ask what makes the Sunlight G4 sockets so special??


----------



## id30209 (Jan 2, 2019)

Nichia! said:


> May I ask what makes the Sunlight G4 sockets so special??



It’s a P60 drop in but it can use any G4 bulb...


----------



## ma tumba (Jan 2, 2019)

Speaking of reviving the Sunlight. While I have and enjoy both g4 and t2 versions, I do think that the 1794 bodies which are still available are just the best incand stuff ever produced in p60/p90 size. And while 1499 and 1794 bulbs seem to be scarce, the mag replacement bulbs do fit these lights, too!


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 2, 2019)

I'll just put this random comment here. What would be outrageously cool is a G4 in an Elite head. Here's how it would work: an intrepid CPF member with a drill and bits and a standard sized G4 lamp discovers the precise bit to use to drill an Elite reflector hole to allow a G4 lamp to fit through it. The information is shared, and this generous member offers to drill other members' Elite reflectors, and with secret special skill also clean the reflector as needed without damage, for ship and a little for the effort. Then fivemega announces a G4 socket for E Series that will fit a G4 lamp and focus properly if the Elite head was drilled with the previously discovered and properly sized drill bit. Though... I really hate the idea of modifying Elite heads, so perhaps Mark at LF makes offers some Elite replacement head-reflectors with a slightly larger reflector hole, so no bits or drilling or cleaning reflectors needed. I suppose all this complexity would be reduced if fivemega offered another miniturbo E threaded head and G4 socket bundle. Funny how I can come up with things to volunter fivemega to invent and sell. If I could do it, I would totally scoop him, the Sunlight E Miniturbo w/ G4 socket... by NightHoodie... I'd be famous. Though I suppose it is already possible with a E2C, z44 and a Sunlight, or E2C w/ LF MiniTurbo and the miniturbo fivemega G4 socket. It would be neater in an Elite bezel, because after you switch off the lamp, you might get a minute of moonlight level from the glowing red-hot Elite head.


----------



## id30209 (Jan 2, 2019)

AWESOME n.h!!!!!!!!
E Miniturbo!!!!! 
How the H£$% i missed that one!?!?


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 2, 2019)

id30209 said:


> AWESOME n.h!!!!!!!!
> E Miniturbo!!!!!
> How the H£$% i missed that one!?!?



fivemega E2 Mini Turbo Head

Just one of those things I also missed and now twist over.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 2, 2019)

Please go easy there night.hoodie. A little less facetious maybe?

Bill


----------



## id30209 (Jan 2, 2019)

No harm in daydreaming... 
Looks like i need to update my WTB. That E turbohead is sweet! Reminds me of Aleph 1 head.


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 2, 2019)

idk how available CL1499 lamps are... or if anyone dicovered another lamp that would be focused


----------



## id30209 (Jan 2, 2019)

If you go down the posts you'll see that 1794 and 1499 have almost the same dimensions. 
That being said, FM1794's are still available 

BTW, FM has potted 1499 so if you wanna play with it and risk breakage of bulb you can try removing it from the PR seat.


----------



## xevious (Jan 11, 2019)

Still works. I have a Pila GL3 with a LF D26 multi-mode LED drop-in (P60 style) that's nicely functional. I looked around to see if I could find a drop-in for the GL4, but doesn't look like there's any available. But at this point, probably doesn't make sense to fork out $50~$70 for a drop-in, when a whole light could be bought with even better capability. At least it has a somewhat usable LED tail cap. I also realized it's kind of novel to still have an incan flashlight around. A good reference point for CRI too!


----------



## novice (Jan 12, 2019)

With the directions this thread has been moving in, I don't even know if this suggestion is OT or not, so I'm taking a chance.

I have two of FM's 3xAA-body-to-C-head (NFS), which I use with NiMH cells. One of them is used to put a P61 to good use.

I would be interested in trying to acquire more MN03, MN02, and MN01 lamp assemblies if there was a convenient way to use them on rechargeable cells. 1xLi-Ion is not driving them enough (except for being too much for the MN01), and 2xLi-Ion would flash them. 

A 3x NiMH AA cells E-head body would probably work well for the MN03 (if it existed), and possibly the MN02. A 2x NiMH AA cells E-head body (if it existed) would work well for the MN01. If Fivemega made these, I would definitely get one of each.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 12, 2019)

The thread seems to have a theme your suggestions coincide with very well, or at least to me it did.

Lumens factory has some good alternatives to the now rare SureFire modules.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 12, 2019)

I use Malkoff's 2AA body with the MN01 and it works. A tight fit but able to screw body onto head.

Bill


----------



## 1pt21 (Jan 13, 2019)

night.hoodie said:


> [/color]
> 
> I have seen you generously suggest such things before. What I don't understand, and with the greatest respect for you and your offerings, and with understanding you are only one man, only so much time, and speaking for everyone but supermod DM51 (who apparently has two handfuls of them), *why don't you just make and sell more, like ten times as many as before??!*What good can it do _you_ now the extremely limited initial and only offering of Sunlight G4 P60 sockets has long ago sold out? Because I want one, or two. and I bet everyone with a 6P or compatible wants one or two. Exceptionally cool product! Please strongly consider starting a new interest thread and see just how many new customers there might be.



While there is so much that I wish to say (and have in the past) regarding this exact feeling, I will tone myself down because I have inadvertently pissed off some members in the past with my thoughts on the matter... I'm not calling anyone out here...

I agree 100%, nothing aggravates me more than when people (esp. in the incan threads) recommend products that are literally 99% unobtainable; and have been for YEARS! Like why get our hopes up??

Now, specifically regarding the G4 D26 Sunlight.... I've been a member here since 2007(ish), I remember seeing the Sunlight when it was offered in 2009??? Man, I lusted for one... Had already spent $100's on FM parts, was saving up for one (or 2) in my lowly Security Officer job and knowing that there had been several runs of FM products in the past, did not worry about them selling out. Well..... Alas they did sell out, and were never made available again?!?! Such a popular product; still asked for in 2019!!!!!!!! Nope, never to be seen again....

I'll never understand it, and it's absolutely why I go ALL OUT on the few incan mods that are available today (THANK YOU TAD!).

But, that Sunlight man, just came and went so fast (at the time, today I would've been able to afford 4x as soon as they were available). What do I know though?? Seriously there HAD to be a reason from such a desirable product to just die off but I don't know it TBH.

My best guess, it was around the time LED was the new(ish) King and the demand at that exact time just went down the hole... Why sell something that has no demand (at the time). Yes, people were laughing at incan vs LED.

Anyway, I just wish when people suggested such things that they included a disclaimer like, "good luck finding one", just like an AW SoftStart... Still asked for today... Am I right??? LOL 

And to end my rant I just want to say that it does seem like everyone that got a Sunlight is not letting it go, rarely see one FS. 

But hey, now after all these years and with a pretty decent amount of incan fans; I think someone could make bank on another run of them..... I'd buy at least 3


----------



## novice (Jan 13, 2019)

1pt21,
I can empathize with your frustration; there are any of a number of former FM products that I wish he would make more of - and - trying to look at it from his point of view, he still has NOS of numerous custom parts that involved cost and effort that were made in very limited quantities, and have still not sold out. Trying to forecast the profitability of custom parts to an extremely small niche group has to be difficult as well, and even considering making more of them for what are now significantly discontinued items - I would not want to be in that position. Please understand that I am not trying to invalidate your opinion.


----------



## id30209 (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh man, i’ve got chills reading your posts 1pt21 and novice... everything i wanted to say, you said it. night.hoodie is also one of the few of us left who would sell a kidney just to get a hand on discontinued FM and AW parts...
Too bad nobody hear us


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2019)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I use Malkoff's 2AA body with the MN01 and it works. A tight fit but able to screw body onto head.
> 
> Bill



A 2xAA Rayovac Indestructable holds a P60 type unit very well. And dig this, a C sized head threads on it to.






Left, a stock one with Fenix traffic wand, middle a stock head with an M31L and right an M31W in a SolarFarce 6P clone head. All work without any tricks or modifications.
No need for an E2C adapter.


----------



## id30209 (Jan 13, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> A 2xAA Rayovac Indestructable holds a P60 type unit very well. And dig this, a C sized head threads on it to.



Where to get one Mr.Fixer? Not so simple here across the ocean...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2019)

Rayovac are called Varta in Europe.


----------



## id30209 (Jan 13, 2019)

Oh lord, so close and yet so far...with a lack of knowledge. Haha 
Thank you! Never looked at them to be honest but since you mentioned that magic word “P60” my perspective is different now.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 13, 2019)

There was a thread here about the Indestructable when they first came out. I went to my local big box store and bought 3. Then went to the SolarForce site and bought an L2M kit with additional parts like a round 3p style head and some lenses. 

When the order eventually arrived (that's a story in itself) I removed the Rayovac module and built a solarforce 3p looking contraption using half of the L2 body and round head. It was pretty ugly until Rayovac improved the Indestructable with a nicer colored beam. So it's now a 300-ish lumen number with a low setting that can be lego'd with a burnt P60 module using a Streamlight Strion bulb for a portable 6P looking output using a CR123. 

The Rayovac got the oem L2M head and Malkoff M31W. 

Now regarding those old really bright bulbs, in many cases they were not built for flashlight use but for microscopes and other scientific applications. So with enough perserverance they can be found at places folks wearing lab coats buy their stuff from.


----------



## 1pt21 (Jan 13, 2019)

novice said:


> 1pt21,
> I can empathize with your frustration; there are any of a number of former FM products that I wish he would make more of - and - trying to look at it from his point of view, he still has NOS of numerous custom parts that involved cost and effort that were made in very limited quantities, and have still not sold out. Trying to forecast the profitability of custom parts to an extremely small niche group has to be difficult as well, and even considering making more of them for what are now significantly discontinued items - I would not want to be in that position. Please understand that I am not trying to invalidate your opinion.



Sometimes reality sucks my friend..... 

I can only imagine, ESPECIALLY being such a small operation.

Seems like I joined here at one of the biggest transitioning times of the flashlight world; incan stuff was still all the rage, and custom (cool) parts were being churned out regularly... Yet, LED's were also on the come-up something fierce; and here to stay this time.

AH well, at least we have this tiny little remaining sub-forum to vent


----------



## id30209 (Jan 14, 2019)

I was thinking, for FM it might not be $ possible but with still tons of options of bulbs he have it would be at least nice to have a flashlight like FM1794 but with G4 socket.
2x18350 for let’s say WA1274 or 3x18350 for WA1331. 
His present stock on FM1794 camo to only few left so i’d say it might be a good interest in G4 option.


----------



## StudFreeman (Oct 25, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> ...lego'd with a *burnt P60 module using a Streamlight Strion bulb *_for a portable 6P looking output using a CR123._



Say whattt? Did you desolder the blown bulb and plug in a Strion bulb or something?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm trying to figure out why I said Strion bulb when talking about a light I placed a Rayovac Indestructable module in but……a P60 module can be disassembled. The bulb is held in with a wee bit of glue. The bulb has legs that fasten one to one spring, the other to the other spring. 

The Strion bulb comes with trimmed legs not long enough to fasten the the P60 spring(s) but if you can fasten about 15-20mm more wire to the legs you could conceivably work.


----------



## StudFreeman (Oct 25, 2021)

Cool, I figured disassembly would've been more destructive. That's really handy to know


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 25, 2021)

Once you know what to look for it's not hard to figure out how to disassemble things.


----------



## StudFreeman (Oct 25, 2021)

Great, pic-- I see what you mean now, that doesn't look too bad.

I'll buy a generic P60 LA from the bay to see how it might be modified to host a bi-pin bulb. My only P90 still works thankfully.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 26, 2021)

That's actually a rebuilt P60 with a 5mm yuji LED "bulb" in the photo that Scout24 built and sent me. Puts out a nice floody beam about as bright as an incan minimag but sips the fuel from a battery.


----------

